# Cabo San Lucas vs Puerto Vallarta



## Ann-Marie (Feb 8, 2008)

If I consider trading into Mexico, I see that SFX has a lot of resorts in Cabo San Lucas and Puerto Vallarta.  What are the pro and cons of each?  I have been to Cancun and Acapulco, and did not love either one.  We really enjoyed Matzalan.  We do not do water sports or are we night owls.  We enjoy good food, and quiet relaxing scenery and a nice pool with a beach.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Linda74 (Feb 9, 2008)

Puerto Vallarta is a great town.  There are numerous amazing restaurants and many smaller towns north and south of PV central to explore.  There are basically two areas Puerto Vallarta and Nuevo Vallarta where timeshare properties are located.  There are mountains surrounding the Bay of Banderas.  The vegetation has a more "jungle" feel.  There is an old Mexico feel to the town and it is a town that existed before tourism took hold.  Cabo is desert.  The landscape is striking but barren except cactus when not irrigated.  Many beaches are beautiful but not swimmable.  San Jose del Cabo is a cute town.  We stayed at an All Inclusive in Cabo.  We would never do that in PV because of all of the wonderful restaurants to try.   That said, either locale will make for a perfect vacation.


----------



## Cheryl17 (Feb 9, 2008)

The people who live in Puerto Vallarta are the friendliest we have met in Mexico.  Puerto Vallarta has a relaxed atmosphere while Cabo San Lucas is known for its party atmosphere.  However, San Jose del Cabo, which is near Cabo San Lucas, is quieter.  Los Cabos, which refers to Cabo San Lucas, San Jose del Cabo, and the corridor in between them, has a larger selection of great resorts than Puerto Vallarta, and some are perfect for relaxing.  Another significant difference between Puerto Vallarta and Los Cabos is the climate:  Puerto Vallarta is in a tropical region while Los Cabos is in the desert.


----------



## Kenrabs (Feb 9, 2008)

Your getting a lot of good input. Cabo has pretty consistent weather being dessert climate. I would avoid PV in the summer early fall due to it being very humid and gets lots of rain where Cabo is less humid and very small chance of rain. PV is best in the winter and spring. I loved the food in Los Cabos especially in San Jose. I wouldn't do AI in either place since there are to many great places to eat. In Cabo I would stay on Medano beach for swimming and location being able to walk to town. For laid back I would go with San Jose but you can't swim there. I think PV has more to do and see. Research location for both spots since they both have resorts spread out.


----------



## Linda74 (Feb 9, 2008)

Also, for Puerto Vallarta, these are two good websites:

www.allvallarta.com
www.vallartascene.com

Definitely agree that when you go should influence which location.  We have had great weather in Feb. and March in PV and found April to be great in Los Cabos with sunny days and cool nights.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 9, 2008)

Pv has 300,000 locals and Cabo has maybe 30,000. Driving and exploring the Baja is really easy and its mostly sunny all the time. The waters around Cabo are cleaner than PV. When it rains in PV the bay turns brown. In Cabo you can watch the sun come up over the Sea of Cortez and watch it set in the Pacific. PV is greener (jungle)because of the rain. Both places are fun, but we like Cabo better.


----------



## Ted (Feb 9, 2008)

*How About Mazatlan?*

 I totally agree with the comparisons between PV and Cabo.  We have a TS in Cabo and have been there many times over the past 8 years.  This March we are returning to Mazatlan after 20 years and renting a condo at Las Gaviotas Tennis Club.  I joined the Mazinfo forum which has 2600 participants, many who live full time or for 6 months there.  I am considering trading my PB Rose 2 weeks in Cabo for the PB Emerald Bay in Mazatlan.  Something different although we love Cabo.  Good luck with your decision making.
Regards,
Ted Wilson


----------



## itchyfeet (Feb 9, 2008)

We've been to both Cabo & PV.  We love PV & will be going back for a two week stay at Villa del Palmar Flamingos in about two weeks.  There is so much to do in & around PV, we never get bored.  Just walking the Malecon on Sunday evening is an event.  The Trip Advisor forum on Puerto Vallarta has a lot of information in addition to the two forums mentioned above.  As far as getting sick, we've been to PV twice before for two weeks each and never been ill.  All of the big hotels/timeshares have their own water purification systems. And the major restaurants serve purified water & ice in their drinks.  We've always  eaten salads & fresh fruit & never had a problem. On the Trip Advisor forum there are some words of wisdom to avoid Montezuma -- such as taking Pepto Bismo tablets or eating yogurt with active enzymes (and  don't drink too much tequila!).   If you're trading thru SFX, you'll probably get the Grand Mayan in NV which is a lovely timeshare.  The rooms & grounds are beautiful.  In addition, there is a lazy river which is a lot of fun, even for us "old" folks.  There is a Wal-Mart and soon-to-be opened Costco in PV  to stock up.  Also, it is my understanding that a Mega supermarket has opened south of Bucerias a small town which is close to the Grand Mayan in NV.  The above advice on when to go is right on.  Best time is late November through March for the best weather.  I think PV/NV has everything you are looking for.  Tell your daughter (how old is she?) that she'll be missing out on a great vacation if she doesn't go to PV.  Good luck & have fun.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your suggestions.  We are looking at Easter 2009.  Whenever we get an exchange that our children would not normally be able to go to on their own do to finances, we invite them to come along.  This way they do not have to pay for a place to stay.  My children are really adults:  30 and married, 29 and 21.  However, we really enjoy their company.  If I go and they want to come, I will try to get a second unit and the same resort.


----------



## PStreet1 (Feb 10, 2008)

Definitely do some reading on www.tripadvisor.com    The Baja forum is almost exclusively made up of Cabo regulars.  They can tell you literally anything you want to know.  The Puerto Vallarta forum is good also.


----------



## Picker57 (Jan 3, 2009)

Kenrabs said:


> In Cabo I would stay on Medano beach for swimming and location being able to walk to town. For laid back I would go with San Jose but you can't swim there. I think PV has more to do and see. Research location for both spots since they both have resorts spread out.



Any resort recommendations in San Jose del Cabo?  What might be an appropriate amount of time to stay if one is not going to be driving around?  Thanks for any tips. Will definitely check out the Baja forum on TripAdvisor as well. 

          --Zach


----------



## Barbeque (Jan 3, 2009)

Zach
I would look at the reviews on the member section  for more info but if I wanted to stay in San Jose  my choice would probably use SFX for the Grand Mayan.  (I have not stayed in San Jose but have stayed at the Grand Mayan in Nuevo Vallarta)

I would also not buy at the Mayan Resorts unless it was resale and would not attend their sales presentation


----------



## Kenrabs (Jan 3, 2009)

If your trading with RCI I would look at the Grand Mayan or Intercontinetle Pesidente. They have great locations where you can walk to most restaurants and grocery store within 15-20 min. I would stay a week even without driving. The estuary is 5 min walk from both resorts and plenty of shopping and galleries.


----------



## Picker57 (Jan 3, 2009)

Great tips, duly noted. Thanks guys. 

            -----Zach


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 4, 2009)

Picker57 said:


> Any resort recommendations in San Jose del Cabo?  What might be an appropriate amount of time to stay if one is not going to be driving around?  Thanks for any tips. Will definitely check out the Baja forum on TripAdvisor as well.
> 
> --Zach



Hacienda del Mar on the corridor in Cabo is a great resort, and conveniently located.  Facilities are excellent, and since your kids are adults, they'll have a fine time.  (Not that much to do for littler kids, but young adults will do fine.)  The wide sandy beach isn't swimmable, but with five swimming pools (one of which is filled with salt water) who needs the ocean?

Their website is www.haciendadelmar.com.mx  Worth exploring.

Dave


----------



## Toughbeat (Jan 6, 2009)

I've been to both places several times over and I agree that you really can't go wrong either way.  PV is one of, if not Mexico's safest tourist area.  The shops and restaurants along the 'Malecon' (seaboard) are great and you can take some nice excursions.  I particularly liked taking a taxi up the jungle to a restaurant called EDEN. This is where Schwarzenegger filmed a scene from Predator.  The burned out helicopter shell is still there.  This is an open-air restaurant in the middle of the jungle with water cascading over large rocks that you can slide down from. The water pools and you can really cool off nicely especially in summer when it is very humid and hot.  

As far as Cabo, the Sheraton Hacienda Del Mar is my absolute favorite.  I ended up buying a TS resale from ebay at the HDM because I was very impressed with the resort.  The decor, the landscaping, the pools, spa, restaurants, rooms all excellent!  Cabo has a great marina with nice shops, bars, and restaurants.  We ventured out into the surrounding town and felt very safe.  We found some great places where the locals eat and ended up doing that most of the week.  A nice worthwhile day trip to San Jose Del Cabo is also a treat.  

All that being said, as far as TS ownership. my choice is Cabo.

Go here to http://boards.cruisecritic.com/forumdisplay.php?f=203 and you will find any all questions answered for these locations.  You can also ask your own questions and others will surely give you great advice.  This site is to cruising and ports of call as TUG is to Timesharing!


----------

